
Square releases API for taking payments in your own Android apps - jrodbx
https://corner.squareup.com/2016/05/introducing-squares-register-api-for-android.html
======
mcpherrinm
The iOS version was announced previously:

[https://corner.squareup.com/2016/03/introducing-squares-
regi...](https://corner.squareup.com/2016/03/introducing-squares-register-api-
and-ecommerce-api.html)

------
cft
There's no such thing as "your own Android app", unless the apk is sideloaded.
All apps downloaded by users from Google Play are essentially Google's, if you
are not "too big to get banned."

[1] Developers offering products within another category of app downloaded on
Google Play must use Google Play In-app Billing as the method of payment,
except for the following cases:

    
    
        Payment is solely for physical products
    
        Payment is for digital content that may be consumed outside of the app itself (e.g. songs that can be played on other music players)
    

1\.
[https://play.google.com/about/monetization.html](https://play.google.com/about/monetization.html)

~~~
lern_too_spel
This API is for physical PoS, where the user running the app is selling
things, not buying digital things. That developer agreement doesn't apply.

~~~
tn13
As a small publisher and given Google's lack of customer support on such
issues I will wait till this gets adopted to better understand best practices.

